# New Kettle



## roadfix (Jul 25, 2017)

I got a new Weber 22.5 OTG in copper from Home Depot last night.   I went in there to purchase the traditional black kettle when I saw a stack of these copper ones marked at $50 OFF.   
I gave my old kettle to my daughter so this was a replacement.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 25, 2017)

I have a black one that is just a few years old, and a red one I bought new in 1995. Back then, the OTG was called _Master Touch_. The metal is a little thicker, the handles are wood, and the thermometer is in the lid handle, but otherwise, it is the same setup as an OTG. 

Enjoy your new kettle!

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 25, 2017)

Wow, that's really pretty RF, and at $50 off, too! I have the black one as well, maybe a couple of inches smaller. Your brick pizza oven in the background is mighty nice, too - enjoy your outdoor kitchen!


----------



## roadfix (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks!

Wingies for dinner tonight!


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 26, 2017)

roadfix said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Wingies for dinner tonight!View attachment 27365




Excellent... I'm envious of anyone who has space for a outdoor grilling/smoking...   

Ross


----------



## roadfix (Jul 26, 2017)

Towards the end of the cook I added some shishito peppers to roast.
This cooking arrangement of chicken parts produces crispy skin and very even cooking.  Also, no need to turn each piece over.
I also added one small chunk of apple wood for smoke at the beginning.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 26, 2017)

Looks delish!  Reminds me I haven't grilled chicky wings in quite some time.  Need to do that.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 26, 2017)

Now that you mention it...


----------



## msmofet (Jul 26, 2017)

Oyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 26, 2017)

Beautiful kettle, beautiful food...


----------



## CraigC (Jul 28, 2017)

roadfix said:


> I got a new Weber 22.5 OTG in copper from Home Depot last night.   I went in there to purchase the traditional black kettle when I saw a stack of these copper ones marked at $50 OFF.
> I gave my old kettle to my daughter so this was a replacement.View attachment 27357



Since you went there getting ready to pay regular price, you should have bought two at 50% off!


----------



## Rparrny (Jul 28, 2017)

Your wings look gorgeous!
I love weber I have several units, a gas grill, a kettle grill that has a small propane tank for lighting the coals and two smokers that I owned back before I was observant.  I use to have a party for my nurses every year for over ten years, we called it the ribfest and I smoked 22 racks of baby back ribs for them.  Now my son in law has one and a friend has the other.  I keep spying the big boy that weber came out with a few years ago...would have made smoking my ribs a lot easier.
The company is amazing if you have any issues with your unit.  Lots of videos on how to repair starters or other issues.  Last summer my daughter wanted a gas grill and I bought her a weber...a little smaller than mine but it had a cool removable round grate in the middle that accessories could go in...a wok, a pizza stone, a fry pan...just perfect for my daughter who is a school trained chef and loves to play.
I researched youtube (I love youtube) on how to put the grill together and weber has such a great video I decided to assemble it myself as a surprise while they were away for the day.  In the past I would have never attempted it.  Not only did it assemble very quickly and easily...it was so easy to see how to ever repair any part of the grill if need be.
They love it and use it constantly even in the cooler weather.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks, yes, their customer service is outstanding if you have any issues.   If the dome develops a rust spot they'll send you a new dome.   If the thermometer is off a few degrees they'll send you a new thermometer.
I have two other smaller Weber charcoal grills and they're awesome cookers as well.


----------

